# Sorachi Ace



## Yob (22/8/13)

> Sorachi Ace Hops are the product of mixing Brewer's Gold with Saaz. Developed to be used in Sapporo beers, Sorachi Ace Hops have a great citrus taste that leans toward the lemon flavor.
> 
> Typical Alpha Acid: 10.2 – 12.9%
> 
> ...


 



> Cross between Brewer's Gold, Saazer - OP and Beikei No. 2 male
> 
> Brewing Usage
> Dual Purpose
> ...


 




*MOD: *Post edited by Lord Raja Goomba I, to insert description. Original Post below:

hmmmmm.. leaning towards getting some of these in.. descriptors sound interesting and while Ive heard of this hop, Ive little to no experience with them.

http://www.sorachiacehops.com/

sound very interesting indeed.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/8/13)

It'll depend on the price - they are a polarising hop.

Great in a Rager, but not something you'd use in much else IMO. I like a good Japanese (actually Japanese) beer on a hot day.

Lemony with a little spice.


----------



## fletcher (22/8/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> It'll depend on the price - they are a polarising hop.
> 
> Great in a Rager, but not something you'd use in much else IMO. I like a good Japanese (actually Japanese) beer on a hot day.
> 
> Lemony with a little spice.


does the lemon work well with citrus-flavoured hops? i've only seen sorachi ace in the latter end of the boil for the few recipes with it. i'd probably try some for some experiment brews if it played with cascade or amarillo or something?


----------



## bum (22/8/13)

To the best of my knowledge, I've only had them in a Kolsch by a local brewery. Really did not like.

Would not bang.


----------



## GalBrew (22/8/13)

4 Pines did a Keller Door sorachi ace pale ale, a while ago. It was excellent, very lemony. It is one of the few beers hopped with sorachi ace, other than Golden Ace that I have enjoyed.


----------



## GalBrew (22/8/13)

If you want to try this hop in a well made beer, try Feral Golden Ace. Works well with the Belgain yeast.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/8/13)

fletcher said:


> does the lemon work well with citrus-flavoured hops? i've only seen sorachi ace in the latter end of the boil for the few recipes with it. i'd probably try some for some experiment brews if it played with cascade or amarillo or something?


I read (though I can't find where) that it isn't a great late boiler. I think it's a 'gently gently' hop - even more so than Nelson Sauvin.

Again, what I've read, no sources reliable found, bla bla bla.


----------



## pressure_tested (22/8/13)

I get dead ant flavours from it. Not a fan


----------



## Samuel Adams (22/8/13)

pressure_tested said:


> I get dead ant flavours from it. Not a fan


Haha my mate said the same thing when we shared a Brewdog Sorachi Ace single hop IPA

The Brooklyn Brewery Sorachi Ace saison was awesome imo (wife liked it too) definately got lemon flavours from that one.
I didn't know Feral Golden Ace used SA too (makes sense now that I think about the name) also like that beer.
So yeah I've liked it in the 4 (also had the Mikeller IPA) beers I've had it in, but as said it's probably like it or hate it deal.

I'm going to brew a saison with SA when it heats up a bit.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (22/8/13)

I cloned the Broooklyn Sorachi Ace Saison and was pretty happy with the result. I also used SA in a single hop summer ale....got lots of coconut there!


----------



## Pickaxe (22/8/13)

Was going to ask, someone beat me to it, saison?


----------

